# Carpeting Plants question.



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey all, I just recently bought this tank

https://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Aquariums/Starter-Kits-All-Glass/15248

it comes with a Energy-efficient (800 lm, 8000 K) Soft Start LED lamp.
Dimensions are 30" x 12" x 18"
I plan on adding Seachem Excel every other day. 
I guess that would put me in a semi low tech aquarium ?

My question is, which carpet plant would work best for my tank?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

That puts you into the very low light situation. There's plants like java moss that you can make into a carpet but that would probably take 6 months. There are foreground plants like crypts, anubias nana that you can grow. But no real carpet plant.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks cb 1021 for your response. A question for you. There is another slot on the hood of this aquarium for an extra LED strip. I dont know if youre familiar with this tank hood/light but would you be able to recommend a light that would be more powerful ?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

cb1021 said:


> That puts you into the very low light situation. There's plants like java moss that you can make into a carpet but that would probably take 6 months. There are foreground plants like crypts, anubias nana that you can grow. But no real carpet plant.


Java moss would likely break apart and make a huge mess under that kind of light.

To the OP: I would just replace the hood with a dual bulb T5HO fixture.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=217754

Good light for you.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

cb1021 said:


> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=217754
> 
> Good light for you.


CB1021, thank you for remembering this thread and letting me know.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

I agree this is an awesome light for you!


----------

